# Nelsonville OH Contest Needs Teams



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 11, 2007)

Nelsonville, OH contest needs teams and your help in order to survive as a contest for this year. As it stands right now the Nelsonville, OH contest only has 10 teams for next weeks contest (Oct 19-20). In order for this contest to survive and to remain a qualifier for the American Royal and the Jack Daniel's contests, a committment from 15 additional teams are required.

The contest's organizer Joe Steele would like to try and save the contest and is only asking at this point for a commitment from 15 additional teams by the end of this week. Please consider entering this contest. All that is needed now is a show of committment by faxing in the application. The money can be paid later after and only if a 25 team contest can be held. Download the form from 

www.ohiobbq.com 

and fax it to Joe Steele at (740) 753-9158.

Thank you for your help in trying to save this contest.


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Oct 11, 2007)

I hear this is a nice contest and I've also heard people say there aren't enought contests up that way. Let's keep whats there if at all possible, especialy if it is a good contest.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 11, 2007)

I agree Rooster.  Any chance of getting you to venture up our way?

We'll keep the light on for you!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 11, 2007)

*Update*

We are working hard at keeping this contest alive, even if it means we don't get the 25 teams we need to be a qualifier.  Of course that is still our goal but to make that happen by tomorrow is probably not reasonable.

We know that the current organizers have inherited this situation.  They did not sign up for it.  Jim Ferguson and I have had many discussions and we both feel that a steering committe made up of volunteer competition BBQ'rs who are passionate about BBQ is needed to run this contest.

We are therefore volunteering our services to provide any needed support that the organizers need to make this contest a success.

I am pledging to pay for an advertisement to run in both the KCBS Bullsheet as well as the National BBQ News next year to drum up interest and support in the contest.

We are hoping that the organizers will see this support as a reason not to cancel the contest this year and if need be the ten teams that have signed up will cook next weekend at Nelsonville for the love of BBQ and the sport and not the money.  The best people that I have ever met in my life have been in the military and in BBQ and I don't want to let our people and our passion down.  It is our hope that if we can get the organizers to agree to run with the contest with the current number of teams that by the end of next week we will be able to drum up enough support from other teams to get to the 25 teams we need to be a qualifier.

Thanks for your help and consideration.  I feel this is something that can be done!

Dallas


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 11, 2007)

Great Mike!  Thanks for your support. Look forward to seeing you there next week!

Dallas


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 11, 2007)

Wish I could help Dallas.  I will be working a 72 hour stretch that weekend.  Sorry buddy.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 11, 2007)

Not a problem Bill.  Thanks for keeping the local community safe and for thinking about us.  We still might pull this off!


----------

